# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  COVID-19 mRNA  "vaccines"  Are Legally NOT Vaccines

## Contumacious

* 
COVID-19 mRNA Shots Are Legally Not Vaccines*

Summary 

By referring to COVID-19 vaccines as vaccines rather than gene therapies, the U.S. government is violating its 15 U.S. Code Section 41, which regulates deceptive practices in medical claims

The mRNA injections are gene therapies that do not fulfill a single criteria or definition of a vaccine

COVID-19 vaccines do not impart immunity or inhibit transmissibility of the disease. They only are designed to lessen your infection symptoms if or when you get infected. As such, these products do not meet the legal or medical definition of a vaccine

Since a vast majority of people who test positive for SARS-CoV-2 have no symptoms at all, theyve not even been able to establish a causal link between the virus and the clinical disease

By calling this experimental gene therapy technology a vaccine, they are circumventing liability for damages that would otherwise apply


*.Furthermore , since they are NOT legally vaccines the Nuremberg Code Applies*

    Article 6, section 1. Any preventive, diagnostic and therapeutic medical interventions should be carried out only with the prior, free and informed consent of the person concerned on the basis of adequate information. If necessary, consent must be expressed and can be revoked by the person concerned at any time and for any reason.

    Article 6, section 3: In no case shall the collective agreement of the community or the consent of the community leader or other authority be a substitute for the informed consent of individuals.


.

----------

